# Low Point Drain



## redvette6 (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a 2004 Outback Sydney 5th wheel. Can someone please tell me where the low point drain is located so I can winterize the trailer? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I can't tell you exactly where the low point drains are located on your Outback, but you should be able to get some useful information on this thread Clicky thingy

BTW - Welcome to Outbackers!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yup thats what they look like. Mine were on VERY tight. I had a pair of needle nose pliers on the narrow part and regular pliers on the caps to get them off the first time.


----------

